# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  Hornady 6.5 129gr interlock/sp

## R93

Anyone got 50-100 of these lying around? I need some rather quickly please. Happy to pay even tho this is an exchange thread.

----------


## Wirehunt

Got some 130  Tiapan (SP?) or something if that's any good to you.

----------


## R93

> Got some 130  Tiapan (SP?) or something if that's any good to you.


Thanks WH but I am after the hornady ones as I have a load done for them and know they work. I don't know anything about those taipan ones.
Made here in Queensland aren't they?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## baldbob

LOL oh my dave I had a really cheeky comment all lined up but im going to refrain!!! Too much maybe lol

----------


## Wirehunt

I think they are.

----------


## Normie

> LOL oh my dave I had a really cheeky comment all lined up but im going to refrain!!! Too much maybe lol


You have to say it now. Can't say that and not.

----------


## R93

> LOL oh my dave I had a really cheeky comment all lined up but im going to refrain!!! Too much maybe lol



Go on then, you know I would if I could. I have no idea what fun you can make out of it so I am intrigued.  :Thumbsup: 

So no one has any 129 interlocks???

----------


## baldbob

> Go on then, you know I would if I could. I have no idea what fun you can make out of it so I am intrigued. 
> 
> So no one has any 129 interlocks???


Most of us are straight david!! We tend not to interlock with each other

----------


## R93

> Most of us are straight david!! We tend not to interlock with each other


Hornady, is the gay one in this conversation by your reasoning :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

I have sourced some Hornady 129 gr projectiles. Thanks.

----------


## baldbob

> I have sourced some Hornady 129 gr projectiles. Thanks.


I use 129 intabonds

----------


## R93

> I use 129 intabonds


 These interlocks are cheap, accurate out 500 and kill very well. They have the same MPI as the Amax and scirocco at 200 as well so I like to confirm zero with them.

----------


## baldbob

> These interlocks are cheap, accurate out 500 and kill very well. They have the same MPI as the Amax and scirocco at 200 as well so I like to confirm zero with them.


All stupid jews say that!!!

----------


## R93

> All stupid jews say that!!!


Just be happy I dont tell you why I stay away from the interbonds. :Grin:  I have paid on average $20 dollars more than you for my sciroccos so stupid yes, but who is the tight ass that orginates from near the Gazza strip?

----------


## Timmay

how do they perform at longer ranges?

----------


## 260rem

I use the 6.5mm 129 grain interloc in both my 260 and 6.5x68 I have found they shoot beter than the ssts and group better than the A-max
I have just picked up 2 boxes of them
Try gunworks or magnum imports if you need more

----------


## R93

> I use the 6.5mm 129 grain interloc in both my 260 and 6.5x68 I have found they shoot beter than the ssts and group better than the A-max
> I have just picked up 2 boxes of them
> Try gunworks or magnum imports if you need more


Thanks mate. I got some from Gunworks so I am sorted thanks.

----------

